# I think my sheep has allergies. ..



## kipdfisher (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a Suffolk/Hamp cross show sheep that is 4 months old. She has had a hacking cough for the last month. Vet gave her cdt shot and nuflor shot, she eats good and drinks plenty of water. He thinks she is just allergic to dust.....I was wondering if you could give a sheep human allergy meds. Thankyou for your time.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome to Backyard Herds!  Sorry your sheep is coughing.

Have you had a fecal test done for worms?  Lungworm can cause coughing, although it doesn't always show up in fecal tests.  You can still worm her for something that is effective against lungworms, and anything else she may have that the testing shows.

How many other sheep do you have, and are any of them coughing also?


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 17, 2015)

X2 get a fecal done


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 18, 2015)

Sometimes sheep can just have what's called 'barn cough.' I would, instead of giving allergy meds, move her out of the environment that is causing her issues.


----------

